# I love my nubians



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this is a butt shot but I had to show off his cute spots on his tail


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love that first photo!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They are beautiful! I would like to get some more colors into my herd.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are both really good pictures! Too cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pictures! They are really pretty.

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

What beautiful Nubians! I love the colors!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

What photo editor did you use to crop out the color on your photos?
And pretty kids!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are beautiful! My favorite - white and brown!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are too cute! I just love the Nubians ears!!! :wink:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Dodge 'Em said:


> What photo editor did you use to crop out the color on your photos?
> And pretty kids!


photobucket  go to color splash and click advanced options and the choose what you want to make original color and what you want black and white


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

beautiful! Love their colors. We just got our first goats...my oldest boy is online researching all different kinds of breeds now and decided he wants nubians next.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

BethC said:


> beautiful! Love their colors. We just got our first goats...my oldest boy is online researching all different kinds of breeds now and decided he wants nubians next.


I did quite a bit of research and decided that is what I wanted they are everything I want in a goat and love their floppy ears


----------

